# Rockbridge Alum Water



## jhamner (May 12, 2013)

I found this bottle at auction today.  I was pleased to get it since I once owned one, sold it, and have regretted it ever since.  When I got home and examined the bottle closely, I noticed that there is a pronounced space between the "ROCK" and "BRIDGE, as if it were two words instead of one.  I haven't seen many of these bottles, but I have never seen this variation.  I was just wondering if anyone else has seen this ROCKBRIDGE spaced apart as it is.  I would also be VERY interested to know if this is a common variation or possibly (I hope!) a rare one.  If you could help me, I would surely appreciate it and thanks for looking!


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teal-Rock-Bridge-Alum-Water-Virginia-Spring-Water-Bottle-Look-/121073388216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c30894ab8 

 and that's with a crack and flea bites...[]


----------



## jhamner (May 12, 2013)

WOW!--That's the one....word separation and all!  Thanks so much, epackage--You told me in a minute what I've spent the last several hours looking for!--THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## sandchip (May 13, 2013)

You done good.  Great looking bottle.


----------



## texasdigger (May 15, 2013)

I just sold a pair of these recently, and I know I priced them too cheap.  It was for a fellow collector so I did not feel bad about it.  I did it on purpose.  I think retail is about 500 to 600 on these bottles.  If it were pontiled though look out.

 Brad


----------



## jhamner (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, sandchip!  Sorry I took so long--been out of town.


> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> You done good.  Great looking bottle.


----------



## jhamner (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info., Brad--much appreciated!


> ORIGINAL:  texasdigger
> 
> I just sold a pair of these recently, and I know I priced them too cheap.  It was for a fellow collector so I did not feel bad about it.  I did it on purpose.  I think retail is about 500 to 600 on these bottles.  If it were pontiled though look out.
> 
> Brad


----------

